# it appears that i have severe dyslexia



## toggle (Feb 3, 2012)

at least according to the assessment i had done today. After many years at school being told i was shit and lazy and struggling to get close to the grades i was told i should be getting. I now have confirmation that there was a damn good reason. This isn't the first assessment i've had, I had one done as a kid that wouldn't put a name to the issue and another done a couple of years ago that apprently wasn't detailed enough to give me anyhting more than I was 'probably dyslexix' but had worked out how to cope too well on my own for them to diagnose.

At this stage, there isn't a lot I can do to help with my degree, but with a fairly good 2.1, and this, then a masters certainly is on the cards and i'll be entitled to a support package while doing that.

but to be able to get that average without any extra support, then I am hoping that i can get Exeter to take me for the masters, knowing that i'll be able to do a hell of a lot better when i get some extra help in place. if not, then i've got an amazing dissertation supervisor at plymouth that i should be able to work with instead. I'd just prefer to go local (exeter run these courses in cornwall) and go for an excellent uni rather than a good one.

and i can give a massive great f**** off to the people who told me i was stupid and lazy.

yours about to open some vino to celebrate,

toggle


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 3, 2012)

I'd never have known toggle.  You do have severe problems with your Shift key though


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 3, 2012)

Phew, I'm glad you liked my comments and didn't take me seriously


----------



## toggle (Feb 3, 2012)

s'ok.

i'm in too much of a good mood to get narky with anyone over anything right now.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 3, 2012)

toggle said:


> s'ok.
> 
> i'm in too much of a good mood to get narky with anyone over anything right now.


 
I thought you would be.  A diagnosis is always good... unless it's a bad one


----------



## tombowler (Feb 3, 2012)

Good luck with it, I'm going through hell right now (and my family) as i go through depression wich is not as severe as bi polar i Know. meds helped me last year not gone on them this time round and i am thinking thats a mistake on my part.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 4, 2012)

toggle said:


> at least according to the assessment i had done today. After many years at school being told i was shit and lazy and struggling to get close to the grades i was told i should be getting. I now have confirmation that there was a damn good reason. This isn't the first assessment i've had, I had one done as a kid that wouldn't put a name to the issue and another done a couple of years ago that apprently wasn't detailed enough to give me anyhting more than I was 'probably dyslexix' but had worked out how to cope too well on my own for them to diagnose.


 
From what I can make out (three nephews diagnosed with dyslexia-related problems, and two G-dsons with dyslexia and dyspraxia diagnoses) *professional* tests (i.e. done by a specialist and/or educational psychologist) done in the last 10-15 years are much more comprehensive than they used to be, and look at a whole heap of issues, rather than just 3 or 4, so I'm not surprised that your assessment turned up a more detailed diagnosis.



> At this stage, there isn't a lot I can do to help with my degree, but with a fairly good 2.1, and this, then a masters certainly is on the cards and i'll be entitled to a support package while doing that.


 
DSA for a masters is just as good as for an undergrad qualification, and should be claimable for a dyslexia diagnosis.



> but to be able to get that average without any extra support, then I am hoping that i can get Exeter to take me for the masters, knowing that i'll be able to do a hell of a lot better when i get some extra help in place. if not, then i've got an amazing dissertation supervisor at plymouth that i should be able to work with instead. I'd just prefer to go local (exeter run these courses in cornwall) and go for an excellent uni rather than a good one.
> 
> and i can give a massive great f**** off to the people who told me i was stupid and lazy.


 
"Living well is the best revenge", as George Herbert said.
Personally, I prefer "living well is the best revenge, but showing fuckers up is a close second, and stabbing them is a close third".



> yours about to open some vino to celebrate,
> 
> toggle


 
Nice one. Hope it doesn't give you a hangover!


----------



## _angel_ (Feb 4, 2012)

You should be eligible for a load of free stuff from university with a proper diagnosis.


----------



## StoneRoad (Feb 4, 2012)

I'm glad you've been able to put a name to the sitaution, Toggle.

It is very not nice being labelled lazy and stoopid when you know you are neither...
....To me, it feels as though there is something getting between you and the paper/keyboard and stopping you expressing yourself in writing - but you can do so verbally.....Luckily, I read very fast, but can't write/spell properly even in English - and never got far with other languages.
BTW - The only reason I can read the way I do, was because my parents taught me at home.


----------



## toggle (Feb 4, 2012)

_angel_ said:


> You should be eligible for a load of free stuff from university with a proper diagnosis.


yes, but maybee not 2 months from the end of my third year.

it will all be in place for my masters though.


----------



## toggle (Feb 4, 2012)

StoneRoad said:


> I'm glad you've been able to put a name to the sitaution, Toggle.
> 
> It is very not nice being labelled lazy and stoopid when you know you are neither...
> ....To me, it feels as though there is something getting between you and the paper/keyboard and stopping you expressing yourself in writing - but you can do so verbally.....Luckily, I read very fast, but can't write/spell properly even in English - and never got far with other languages.
> BTW - The only reason I can read the way I do, was because my parents taught me at home.


 
yes, my mother was trained as a teacher before she had me, so focussing on teaching me to read was something she not only knew how to do, but wanted to focus her skills on. that i was reading early and didn't do badly at school I think was a reason it wasn't picked up earlier


----------



## grit (Feb 5, 2012)

I'm very surprised at this considering your contributions on urban. Does it take you a long time to write a post?


----------



## aqua (Feb 5, 2012)

you sound just like me toggle - got my diagnosis when I was 30 so started my phd as a challenge - I'm not severe in that it's only reading that is affected but just like you I really wanted to shout at all my old teachers that I wasn't lazy


----------



## toggle (Feb 5, 2012)

grit said:


> I'm very surprised at this considering your contributions on urban. Does it take you a long time to write a post?


 
nope.

I've messaged the people who are marking my essays and they are not supprised. there is a difference between what they were expecting me to get as essay grades from talking to me in class and what i'm actually getting. I'm testing average on a lot of stuff, and very low on short term memory and some of the reading stuff that requires short term memory. but from what the tests are saying, I shouldn't be scoring low or average in anything, because I scored very, very high on both inate and learnt intelegence tests that were done verbally. it's that difference that indicates dyslexia. I'm doing ok, but I should be finding it a lot easier to do better. but I'm doing ok


----------



## toggle (Feb 5, 2012)

aqua said:


> you sound just like me toggle - got my diagnosis when I was 30 so started my phd as a challenge - I'm not severe in that it's only reading that is affected but just like you I really wanted to shout at all my old teachers that I wasn't lazy


----------

